# The Beutiful Mirage...



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

Open question to Roy please, 'cause I thought there may be others that would be interested...

Is it possible for you to arrange black day/date wheels and AR coating for the Mirage pleeze? pretty pleeeze??


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

redmonaco said:


> Open question to Roy please, 'cause I thought there may be others that would be interested...
> 
> Is it possible for you to arrange black day/date wheels and AR coating for the Mirage pleeze? pretty pleeeze??
> 
> ...


No sorry, this is not possible.


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

Roy said:


> redmonaco said:
> 
> 
> > Open question to Roy please, 'cause I thought there may be others that would be interested...
> ...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I believe that there are companies that can add AR coatings but I can't. Sorry.


----------

